# Control de tonos para TDA2030 y TDA2040



## zap (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola chicos resulta que hice un TDA2030 y un TDA2040 y andan barbaros, lo que quería es un controlcito jejeje he pensado en hacer uno con TDA1524A pero no he podido hace mucho ruido, voy a hacer lo mismo con el 1524A pero con otro esquema, alguno no tendría uno a mano que sea sencillo y facil de armar, he pensado en éste Control de Graves y Agudos pero no se si funciona, aparte tengo 2 TDA1524A por ahí y los quisiera aprovechar, tambien tengo dos tl072 que me dijeron que puede servir para algo jejeje. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 21, 2008)

prova con este http://chrudim.cz/tuning/audio/au_tda1524.html tuve muy buenos resultados y anda que mata lo hice en el proto y salio andando a la primera jejeje... son los mismos componentes pero usa la imagen que esta modificada sino no te funciona...


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 5, 2009)

hola, realmente anda bien este pre? porque hice uno con el mismo integrado pero otro circuito y no me gusta nada como anda... saludos


----------



## David Mentesana (Sep 19, 2009)

leop4 dijo:


> prova con este http://chrudim.cz/tuning/audio/au_tda1524.html tuve muy buenos resultados y anda que mata lo hice en el proto y salio andando a la primera jejeje...



Hola leop4 

Efectivamente ese circuito servirá para_* TDA1524A *_? porque veo que esta diseñado para un _*TDA1524*_ y a lo mejor no es lo mismo . . . me parece que dentro de ciertas características se diferencian... Agradezco tu respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

Para no abrir otro tema lo dejo aquí : 









						Latest TDA2030 Complete Tone Control Circuit Diagram
					

This is the Simple IC TDA2030 Complete tone Control Circuit Diagram . This circuit that use IC TDA2030, but this series is equipped with a ...




					egmanual.blogspot.com


----------

